# T9 predictive text



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Im one the stripped ROM (VZW). My t9 stopped working. I cant find a swype app thay fits our screen either. I think i have all the settings right... Help guys!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## scorpdragon (Nov 7, 2011)

Try the Swype beta. It works better for me than the stock t9.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

